# Cape Cod



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all. We need to go down to the Cape this Saturday for a family Memorial Service and, rather than drive all the way home after the Service, thought we could bring Puff down, park her at a campground, and drive home the next day. Service is in Marston Mills.

We know about the Boston/Plymouth KOA and looked at 2 CGs in the Bourne area (they look huge!). Any local Outbackers have any suggestions? We don't need any ammenities (not even hook-ups) and the dogs won't be with us (see! it does happen). Thanks in advance.


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hey all. We need to go down to the Cape this Saturday for a family Memorial Service and, rather than drive all the way home after the Service, thought we could bring Puff down, park her at a campground, and drive home the next day. Service is in Marston Mills.
> 
> We know about the Boston/Plymouth KOA and looked at 2 CGs in the Bourne area (they look huge!). Any local Outbackers have any suggestions? We don't need any ammenities (not even hook-ups) and the dogs won't be with us (see! it does happen). Thanks in advance.


Hi there,

I can suggest a few places for you. I live in Plymouth just before the Sagamore Bridge - there is a place right up the street from me, Indianhead Resort. I have never been there, but have heard good things. The two in Bourne (Bourne Scenic Park and BayView), may be out of the way if you are going over the Sagamore Bridge. BayView is over the Bourne Bridge and Bourne Scenic Park is in between them which is the worst place you want to travel on a weekend on the Cape. Bourne Scenic is also sometimes tough to get into because it is directly on the Cape Cod Canal.

Another option is Peters Pond Park in Sandwich - friends have been and said it was nice. And of course there is always Walmart. There is a HUGE new superwalmart on Route 3 at exit 7.

Of these choices, I would say the easiest are Indian Head or Peters Pond since they are in line with the route you will be traveling over the Sagamore Bridge.

I hope this helps - and let me know what you decide.

www.peterspond.com
www.indianhead-resort.com

Sheryl

I would have loved to meet up with you - but we are going to be Outbackin' at Lake George starting on Thursday!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I was in Cape Cod last year. Stay on the mainland side of the bride.....traffic is terrible once you cross the bridge. The round-a-bouts are fun towing a tt









Thor


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Wolfwood, 
I think that at this late date you'll find it hard to get a site on the Cape. Here are two suggestions for some less popular CGs that may have a site open. The first is in Mashpee, one town over from Marstons Mills. Its an older CG but for one night will do. Also has a great beach on John's Pond. http://www.johnspondcampground.com/

The other is a state park in Sandwich. few amenities no sewer but may have some open sites.
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/schr.htm

Good Luck!

Bob

We'll be on the cape starting tomorrow. Week and a half at bayview in Bourne. love camping there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, all!







I really appreciate the feedback. Just got word from KB that we have a full-hook up site at Bayview!!!! Yeah - no driving home at midnight!

Bob, when will you be there and in what site? I don't know our schedule as this is all really about a Memorial Service for KB's very dear uncle who passed 2 weeks ago.....but sure would love to meet you if that works out! I don't know what site we're in....but we do have an "Outbackers.com/Wolfwood" sticker on the nose. If you see Puff....but we're not around ... leave a note and I'll come find you if/when I can.

Hey - if katiesda and Wolfwood are in the same CG and we both drink beer (even if at different times and in differrent sites) does this still count as a mini rally? Ahhhhh - come on - show some leniency & give some credit for the impromtu-ness and coincidence involved here.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Of course its a mini rally...........but only if you meet each other


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Wolfwood. We are leaving heading down tomorrow and will be there all next week. They don't assign sites but will put you in the area you request. We always stay on Bayview Ave usually in the 170 to 175 sections. Look for 3 little redheads and a little black dog. None of which will bite. (Well, maybe the 4 year old??)

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Perfect! We'll see what we can arrange. We'll be coming in sometime Sat. AM (leaving w/ the TV sometime close to 3-ish....MemService is at 4pm) and pulling out Sun AM. btw - the Shelties will NOT be with us ...

White Toyota 4Runner pulling a gorgeous Outback! Can't miss us!!









Will you have your laptop there? Maybe you could PM me with your site number....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another party at Wolfies'
















Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Another party at Wolfies'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thor...

Your going to have to take care of the arrangements at wolfies. PDX Doug is "doing" my place (he thinks) and DW and I are will be on the road too. Which leaves you to feed the leopards!!.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Wolf,

We have stayed at Bayview several times. 3 out of the 4 times we were striaght up over the hill in the single digit pull throughs. Nice CG. a little snug/pricey but nice. If you've not been to the CG before, just a word of advice.

the entrance to the CG is near the end of a road that merges with MacAurthur BLVD. There is traffic getting on and off (coming across lanes) and there have been a few times that I wished I could have grabbed a driver or two by the neck. Coming out of the campground, to reverse direction, turn right go up the road about 1/2 -3/4 mile to the left lane. there will be a road that allows you to reverse direction. I do need to swing a bit wide on that turn. There is ample acceleration lane but since you are merging into the fast lane there are those you'll need to watch for. Thier out there.

If you need groceries, go past the u-turn, and shortly there after there is a right hand turn with a gas station on the corner. Take that right. The Grocery and Booze store is at the top of the hill on the left.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hey Wolf,
> 
> We have stayed at Bayview several times. 3 out of the 4 times we were striaght up over the hill in the single digit pull throughs. Nice CG. a little snug/pricey but nice. If you've not been to the CG before, just a word of advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details, Eric - I'm sure they'll ALL come in handy (I suppose now you think homebase is safe, eh?)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Wolf,
> 
> We have stayed at Bayview several times. 3 out of the 4 times we were striaght up over the hill in the single digit pull throughs. Nice CG. a little snug/pricey but nice. If you've not been to the CG before, just a word of advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details, Eric - I'm sure they'll ALL come in handy (I suppose now you think homebase is safe, eh?)
[/quote]

LOL! Lets just say...certain precautions have been taken!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hey Wolf,
> 
> We have stayed at Bayview several times. 3 out of the 4 times we were striaght up over the hill in the single digit pull throughs. Nice CG. a little snug/pricey but nice. If you've not been to the CG before, just a word of advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details, Eric - I'm sure they'll ALL come in handy (I suppose now you think homebase is safe, eh?)
[/quote]

LOL! Lets just say...certain precautions have been taken!!








[/quote]
Gee, I was over there yesterday and everything looks fine. The leopards were very social. Really cool. Nice kitties, they are - even let the Shelties herd them into that the big crate the circus folks brought over. Not to worry, I wouldn't let anything happen to them I'm an animal lover. They were purring like babies after they enjoyed the little drinkie-poo that our vet made up for them. Slept all the way through the plane ride. Just a call from CA - seems they've woken up just fine and are adjusting well to the Wild Animal Park.

Bye. Gotta go.


----------

